# Epson XP-215 not recognising cartridges



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

My sister-in-law has a MacBook linked to an Epson XP-215 via USB cable.

The red ink warning button stays on all the time, despite the fact that she replaced all the cartridges about a week ago. When I ask it what's going on via Utilities, the printer says SETUP cartridges have been detected, and printer already initialised.

When I try to print, I get the message that the document is being sent to the printer, but the progress bar just keeps running and the document does not get printed. I have also tried printing a test document, but this isn't working either.

I have tried putting small pieces of rolled up paper in each of the cartridge holders to shim them out and possibly make better contact, but this doesn't make an difference. 

I have also tried removing all the cartridges, turning the printer off, and then restarting and reloading, but the ink warning light comes on again and it still doesn't work.

Sister-in-law thinks re-installing the driver is the solution, but I don't know which of the Epson files in Applications is the driver. 

She is desperate to fix this as she is an artist and needs print capability as part of her MA course.

The printer is still under warranty from the shop and she has already taken two other printers back. The MacBook is running OS X v. 10.8.5.

Any thoughts anybody?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Setup Cartridges are installed in new printers, and have minimal capacity.
Perhaps they are empty and need replacing.
Has she replaced them previously, and followed all steps correctly for installation of them?
Edit, I see they were replaced around a week ago, where they refilled or new?


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

As far as I know she bought new cartridges, genuine Epson parts.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would leave the printer on and then go through the steps to remove and replace the ink again.
Check the gold contacts on the rear are clean and not covered with tape as new ones generally are, also do not physically touch that region.
If doing that doesn't help, navigate through programs and select the uninstall option for the printer, then re install drivers (Mac) either from the supplied disc or direct from their site.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure to use Epson Ink Cartridges and not Generic replacements. Printers now a days have sensors that sense when a non OEM cartridge is used and will show No Ink message even with a full cartridge.


----------

